# Hans zimmer piano - teaser vid#2 - a spitfire presentation



## Spitfire Team (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Blake Ewing (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

Apart from the obvious piano, were those sounds in the video music from Earth or... ??

Cheers!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 11, 2015)

I also thought so...playable Piano Pads? sounded unearthly great!!


----------



## Spitfire Team (Jun 11, 2015)

The piece is by Christian who says it is 100% Earth (Moviedrome Cartridge) with textures made up from the piano tuning wild-track time stretched and pitched using AU Pitch. He uses a TC6000 reverb too.


----------



## blougui (Jun 12, 2015)

Neither Christian nore Paul are coming here anymore ? I mean, on a regular basis ?

Looking forward to this release anyway.

Erik


----------



## rottoy (Jun 12, 2015)

blougui @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Neither Christian nore Paul are coming here anymore ? I mean, on a regular basis ?
> 
> Looking forward to this release anyway.
> 
> Erik


I'm not surprised given the vitriol Spitfire receives with every announcement, along with it's supporters being accused of shilling. :?


----------



## gbar (Jun 12, 2015)

blougui @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> Neither Christian nore Paul are coming here anymore ? I mean, on a regular basis ?
> 
> Looking forward to this release anyway.
> 
> Erik



On the other hand, lots of new product.

I suspect... work and life keep them busy. I, on the other hand, am procrastinating.


----------



## davidgary73 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looking forward to this since the announcement but when will this be available for us to purchase? In the next few months or perhaps on Christmas day?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 11, 2015)

Price appears to be up, apologies if this has been posted already http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/artists/hans-zimmer/hans-zimmer-piano/


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Price appears to be up, apologies if this has been posted already http://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/artists/hans-zimmer/hans-zimmer-piano/



Also an articulation/mic list:

*PRESETS / ARTICULATIONS*
*INSTRUMENTS:*
*DISTANCE COMPENSATED SIGNALS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano (Alt room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Bottle)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Far Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Near Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Outriggers)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Surround)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Tree)
*INDIVIDUAL SIGNALS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano (Alt room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Bottle)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Far Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Mid D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Near Gallery)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Outriggers)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Room)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot A)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot B)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot C)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Spot D)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Surround)
Hans Zimmer Piano (Tree)
*MIC SELECTIONS:*


*LIGHT AND BRIGHT:*
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Light and Bright
*LOW AND WEIGHTED:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Low and Weighted
*WARM AND ROUNDED:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Warm and Rounded
*MIC SETS:*


*MID MICS:*
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids
*SPOT MICS:*

Hans Zimmer Piano - Mids (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Spots

Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Percussive FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Super Soft)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright (Various FX)
Hans Zimmer Piano - Full and Bright


----------



## Killiard (Dec 11, 2015)

And a walkthrough video!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

Just watching it; I'm sure the buy button will surface very soon.


----------



## Killiard (Dec 11, 2015)

Bloody teasing us they are...


----------



## Killiard (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm sure they'll post up soon themselves but here's the demo on Soundcloud...


----------



## mmjohan (Dec 11, 2015)

Walkthrough finally out xD


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 11, 2015)

Curiously, can the Educational Discount by applied with the Introductory offer? This Piano is going to be amazing!


----------



## tokatila (Dec 11, 2015)

That Super Soft patch is reeeally nice.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 11, 2015)

WOW! This piano is killer!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm guessing that this is now the product that will knock out EWQL Pianos Platinum!


----------



## Guffy (Dec 11, 2015)

It sounds amazing!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds really good indeed!


----------



## zolhof (Dec 11, 2015)

It's not easy to stick out in such competitive market, but this piano does sound beautiful!

Fingers crossed for a very atractive introductory price, there's only so much my wallet can take.


----------



## Killiard (Dec 11, 2015)

It's £229. Though the price seems to have disappeared off the website. Could have sworn it was there earlier...


----------



## zolhof (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeap, it's gone. Thanks!


----------



## mickeyl (Dec 11, 2015)

Excellent, meaning it might be lower  Ah darn, could as well be higher...


----------



## RCsound (Dec 11, 2015)

Killiard said:


> It's £229. Though the price seems to have disappeared off the website. Could have sworn it was there earlier...



I guess plus VAT for those that do not use VAT ID in Europe.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds very good.


----------



## Mystic (Dec 11, 2015)

This does indeed sound very good. If the price is right, it could be what replaces EW Pianos for me.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 11, 2015)

I suck at piano and generally avoid adding on any more pianos I can't play but this one is quite tempting. To my ears it sounds great. With all the mic positions, you will have to be careful how you deal with it as I'm sure if one just gleefully loads sounds one's computer will probably beg for mercy in short order.


----------

